# British pulling out of Iraq....



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

LONDON, England (CNN) -- British Prime Minister Tony Blair will order nearly half the British troops in Iraq home by the end of 2007, British news outlets reported early Wednesday.

Blair told the House of Commons in January that an "arbitrary timetable" for withdrawal "would send the most disastrous signal to the people we are fighting in Iraq."

But the Sun newspaper said that Blair will tell the Commons Wednesday that 1,500 soldiers will be back in Britain within weeks and that 3,000 of Britain's contingent of 7,000 will be back by the end of the year.

http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/meast/02/20/uk.iraq.troops/index.html


----------



## fytinirish (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd say the timing is a bit suspect, what with the Prince about to be deployed.....


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

You may note in an earlier story that Blaire's party is up for re-election soon. I'd say that is more suspect


----------

